# iPhone 4: In EVEN MORE detail!



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

spiffychristian said:


> Check this out!
> 
> This Is Apple's Next iPhone - Iphone 4 - Gizmodo
> 
> I'm sure a lot have probably seen this, or the 3 pictures from engadget the other day, but this for sure has a lot more detailing


Already posted in original iPhone 4 thread.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Too thick to be the final one. Steve has a thing about thinness.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

It's thinner than the current phone if you look at the pictures and read the article... odds are the casing will change, but if this is in fact a summer 2010 release, its got to be pretty close to final.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Too thick to be the final one. Steve has a thing about thinness.


As evidenced by his aerodynamic physique... 

:|


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> Too thick to be the final one. Steve has a thing about thinness.


Depth perception off, maybe?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm not so sure Steve is overly obsessed with the thickness of the iPhone. The form factor has been a huge success. Obviously when they can make it super thin, they will...

But it kind of looks like they're happy with the basic size, and now they're trying to cram more into it. 16% bigger battery? YES PLEASE! 

I'd much rather better components and longer battery life than an ever-so-slightly thinner phone.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Let's hope that's not the real case. It's terrible, gawdy, bulky looking. What's with the aluminum belt it's been given? Ughhhhhhhhh!


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

spiffychristian said:


> I don't mind the look of it, but they should get rid of those stupid "seams" or lines in the aluminum 'belt' and the aluminum belt should include a blinking led for texts and stuff, but other then that it's not bad. They should make it avaliable in white again though I hope and the sim card slot in the side is stupid. Oh well.
> 
> The squareness and straightness of this new one will make it more uncomfortable to hold too. Hmm...
> 
> The side volume buttons are AWESOME!!


Some people are reporting that those seams are a battery cover. There is legislation pending in the EU that could make built-in batteries illegal. I for one sure hope that's true.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Those seams are confusing. Someone said the bottom ones are because the battery is removable, yet it doesn't appear to be a removable battery in the dissection picture.

Then there's the seam on the top of the phone... what the heck is that one for??

There's no way this is a knockoff from another company, but it could very well be a 'fake' made by Apple themselves to mislead people until the official release... it's a possibility anyway.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

kloan said:


> Those seams are confusing. Someone said the bottom ones are because the battery is removable, yet it doesn't appear to be a removable battery in the dissection picture.
> 
> Then there's the seam on the top of the phone... what the heck is that one for??


From macrumors:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

bsenka said:


> From macrumors:


Ohhh... that's interesting.

So I guess the question now is, how come the Gizmodo guy was suggesting that little hole was an extra microphone for noise cancellation, when it was in fact for the battery door? You'd think he would have his 'facts' straight if they were tinkering with it for a week now.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

A removable battery in an Apple portable device? Good one.... Let's look at the trend here. Apple has removable batteries in:

MacBook Pro 13" - no
MacBook Pro 15" - no
MacBook Pro 17" - no
iPad - no
iPhone - no
iPod Touch - no
iPod Nano - no
iPod Shuffle - no
iPod Classic - that would also be no

These guys are simply guessing at functionality on a prototype device that likely has at least a few red herrings built-in. My guess is the pin hole is the cyanide gas release port activated when the unit is stolen.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

used to be jwoodget said:


> A removable battery in an Apple portable device? Good one....


Trends are one thing, but if what they're saying about the new EU laws are true, Apple may have no choice. As I stated before, I certainly hope that Apple is forced to comply with this. If not, the consumer loses again.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i hope the next iphone doesn't have the micro sim (although i guess it could be a good thing if you could swap it into an ipad....)


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

used to be jwoodget said:


> A removable battery in an Apple portable device? Good one.... Let's look at the trend here. Apple has removable batteries in:
> 
> MacBook Pro 13" - no
> MacBook Pro 15" - no
> ...


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Although Apple did apparently remote-kill the device in question, which would have been difficult if it wasn't an Apple product…


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

The removable battery theory was an early one, and I think Gizmodo has dispelled it. As to the purpose of the seams? Who knows, they simply could be markers indicating the locations of the release points for the back case. 

I really don't think there is any doubt that this is at least prettyclose to the final version. So how do you guys feel about this? All the hype and mystery surrounding the launch has been spoiled. Would you have preferred to hear about this from Steve, or are you okay with the sneak peek? Personally I feel a little like a kid who has peeked at his Christmas gifts, a little guilty and wishing I hadn't done it.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

i-rui said:


> i hope the next iphone doesn't have the micro sim (although i guess it could be a good thing if you could swap it into an ipad....)


Do you mean a micro SD card? Or the SIM card (which the phone needs).


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Do you mean a micro SD card? Or the SIM card (which the phone needs).


I'm pretty sure he means that he hopes it takes the same sim card that the 3G and 3GS use which is a normal sim card not the new micro sim cards. Does any provider in canada even have micro sim cards yet?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Although Apple did apparently remote-kill the device in question, which would have been difficult if it wasn't an Apple product…


You can remotely kill Blackberry devices too if controlled from a BES. Apple just put the control into the hands of the user (if they are subscribed to MobileMe). If your iPhone is part of an enterprise roll-out, the sysadmin can also remotely wipe it.

As for spoiling the buzz, I am sure Steve Jobs will come up with the necessary surprises and the press will still turn up to see if the prototype was close to the end product. Will be interesting to see what he has to say about the episode at the earnings call today. First question is a given....


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

greensuperman32 said:


> I'm pretty sure he means that he hopes it takes the same sim card that the 3G and 3GS use which is a normal sim card not the new micro sim cards. Does any provider in canada even have micro sim cards yet?


They will in the next month or so if they want to carry the iPad...


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

greensuperman32 said:


> I'm pretty sure he means that he hopes it takes the same sim card that the 3G and 3GS use which is a normal sim card not the new micro sim cards. Does any provider in canada even have micro sim cards yet?


Micro SIM! I guess I should have expected this given the iPad is Micro SIM.

It's a drag because I went wifi for my iPad and I was about to order an unlocked mifi unit for mobility with the iPad, laptop, etc. Now I'll have to wait for a micro SIM mifi or not upgrade my iPhone this year. Drats!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Do you mean a micro SD card? Or the SIM card (which the phone needs).


i mean micro SIM, as in the new SIM that the ipad has. if the new iphone switches to that as well it means many people who use 'pay as you go' sims won't be able to continue to upgrade (unless carriers also provide pay as you go micro sims)

but if the same micro sim would also work in the ipad it might be a good thing (if the ipad could also somehow make calls....maybe next gen?)


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

My reading of the last few Gizmodo posts on this subject suggest to me that they've just now realized that the blood in the water is theirs and that the sharks are circling. The litigious storm of epic proportions that's coming may make that the most expensive iPhone ever purchased/acquired/stolen.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I guess it's real...


> A 27-year-old Apple software engineer has been outed as the unfortunate employee of the notoriously secretive company who left behind an iPhone prototype in a California beer garden.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

i-rui said:


> i mean micro SIM, as in the new SIM that the ipad has. if the new iphone switches to that as well it means many people who use 'pay as you go' sims won't be able to continue to upgrade (unless carriers also provide pay as you go micro sims)


I'm pretty sure you could go in and get a new sim...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

greensuperman32 said:


> I'm pretty sure he means that he hopes it takes the same sim card that the 3G and 3GS use which is a normal sim card not the new micro sim cards. Does any provider in canada even have micro sim cards yet?


oh... never heard of a new mini sim card. Interesting.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Psst... Micro SIM is *exactly* the same as a regular SIM card, except the extra plastic housing has been removed. You can just cut off/file away the plastic on your SIM card, make sure the metal traces are OK, and shove it in the Micro SIM slot 

How to make your own iPad micro SIM | News | TechRadar UK


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

bsenka said:


> Some people are reporting that those seams are a battery cover. There is legislation pending in the EU that could make built-in batteries illegal. I for one sure hope that's true.


Governments should spend their time working on things that really matter. Not if a company should or should not be able to have a "user-replaceable" battery in their phone. Give me a break. Really?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

kevleviathan said:


> Psst... Micro SIM is *exactly* the same as a regular SIM card, except the extra plastic housing has been removed. You can just cut off/file away the plastic on your SIM card, make sure the metal traces are OK, and shove it in the Micro SIM slot
> 
> How to make your own iPad micro SIM | News | TechRadar UK


hmm ... interesting.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

*Deep doo doo for Gizmodo*



(( p g )) said:


> My reading of the last few Gizmodo posts on this subject suggest to me that they've just now realized that the blood in the water is theirs and that the sharks are circling. The litigious storm of epic proportions that's coming may make that the most expensive iPhone ever purchased/acquired/stolen.


Remember what I said about blood in the water? Here come the sharks.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

****...


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

(( p g )) said:


> Remember what I said about blood in the water? Here come the sharks.


And now come the weasels.


----------

